# Looking For Old iOS Apps



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

This might help. 





__





Downloading Older iOS 9.3.5 Versions of A… - Apple Community







discussions.apple.com


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

djlandkpl said:


> This might help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. However, this assumes your device is incompatible and cannot install the app at all on your phone already. Perhaps that detail was not clear in my original post. In other words, I can successfully search and install the app from the App Store. However, after installation, it doesn't launch properly. Your link assumes you are unable to download the app at all from the App Store, because your iOS is too old and incompatible. In other words, the App Stores gives you an error saying "your device is incompatible/unsupported." But this isn't my scenario. Your link then gives you two tricks to download it in another way, and then attempt installing on your iDevice by "looking for earlier compatible version." So this link would not work for my scenario. I need to ditch the latest version of the app, dig up an old version somewhere, and load it onto my phone somehow.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Apple is a 'closed' system, meaning you cant sideload apps from 3rd party sources to their devices with out first jailbreaking your divice. This can be achieved but only on certain iOS's. 10.3.3? Your probably using the version that apple patched the JB method. Such as, my ipad runs iOS 5.3.2 (IIRC) Its jail broken. but iOS 5.3.3 patches the jailbreak. Apple is nortorious for that kind of crap.

At this point either buy a new phone, or return the camera. The developer of your device wont violate their apple contract to give you an earlier version of their app thats compatible with your device.

This is why Right to Repair is so vitally important. If these closed systems were forced to be open, you wouldnt have this problem.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

That Guy said:


> Apple is a 'closed' system, meaning you cant sideload apps from 3rd party sources to their devices with out first jailbreaking your divice. This can be achieved but only on certain iOS's. 10.3.3? Your probably using the version that apple patched the JB method. Such as, my ipad runs iOS 5.3.2 (IIRC) Its jail broken. but iOS 5.3.3 patches the jailbreak. Apple is nortorious for that kind of crap.
> 
> At this point either buy a new phone, or return the camera. The developer of your device wont violate their apple contract to give you an earlier version of their app thats compatible with your device.
> 
> This is why Right to Repair is so vitally important. If these closed systems were forced to be open, you wouldnt have this problem.


Great feedback! Thanks! This makes sense and shines light on the situation. Honestly, we are currently on the hunt for upgraded phones. So it'll likely render this whole discussion moot. As you saw in my other post that you recently replied to HERE, my iPhone 5C is about to be rendered obsolete by my carrier. We are hunting for gently used iPhone SE 2020. So hopefully we can find a good deal on two of them soon.


----------



## adolfbacurin (9 mo ago)

I don't know of any other way to download these apps other than the App Store either. What exactly did they tell you when you contacted them? I am not sure if this is possible for iPhone 5C, but I could be wrong. I don't have an iPhone, but sometimes an error occurs when downloading apps on the iPad and I don't know how to fix it. Generally speaking, I am satisfied with the work of IOS, except for some nuances. I have been successfully using ipad till systems for a long time now, although I used to think that it was too difficult to figure it out. I'm not quite sure why you would want a camera to follow a pet?


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

adolfbacurin said:


> I don't know of any other way to download these apps other than the App Store either. What exactly did they tell you when you contacted them? I am not sure if this is possible for iPhone 5C, but I could be wrong. I don't have an iPhone, but sometimes an error occurs when downloading apps on the iPad and I don't know how to fix it. Generally speaking, I am satisfied with the work of IOS, except for some nuances. I have been successfully using ipad till systems for a long time now, although I used to think that it was too difficult to figure it out. I'm not quite sure why you would want a camera to follow a pet?


This thread is very old and I'm surprised it was resurrected. Between then and now, we have upgraded our iPhones and the issue is gone. So it's all settled now. 



adolfbacurin said:


> I'm not quite sure why you would want a camera to follow a pet?


If you've ever owned an indoor Husky, you know they are destructive little terrorists. Therefore, I like to know what my dog is doing while I'm away. If I find them into mischief, I can speak through the onboard mic to reprimand them. That is the only reason we bought the camera.


----------

